# This makes me laugh! hope it works [lawsuite against apple!]



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

just read this and watch the video...makes me really love MIUI!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/trending-now/did-chinese-company-leaked-photos-copy-unreleased-iphone-165555052.html


----------



## Andre08 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lolololol

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I lol'd.

Go MIUI!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Karma's a Bitch!

(at least I hope so in this case)


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think this is MIUI but still, this is awesome


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha oh wow this is hilarious


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I don't think this is MIUI but still, this is awesome


you may be right, but the Chinese made MIUI and this phone and os are made in China, so i kinda took a guess there...plus it looks a hell of a lot like it


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually if you look at the os of the goophone it is literally iOS but based on android. Look it up on YouTube if you'd like. Its exactly the same as an iPhone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Actually if you look at the os of the goophone it is literally iOS but based on android. Look it up on YouTube if you'd like. Its exactly the same as an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


that really makes me happy to here...it's like a big ol' [email protected]#% you to apple! even more than it looking and acting like it...lol


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol love to see this happen

Sent from my Galaxy S3 "the best iPhone yet"


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't say I feel sorry for Apple. Shouldn't have played the game you've been playing and you'd have some support from other powerful companies. Notice this foolishness doesn't happen to others. While companies like "HDC" may blatently copy other's goods, they don't turn around and sue them as well.


----------

